# SS 24.02.18 - Khachaturian #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Aram Khachaturian (1903 - 1978)*

Symphony No. 2 in E minor

1. Andante maestoso
2. Allegro risoluto
3. Andante sostenuto
4. Andante mosso - allegro sostenuto. Maestoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this week it's Armenian composer Aram Khachaturian's Second Symphony. I'm not real familiar with this one as I believe I've only heard it once or twice so I'm looking forward to giving it a listen.

I'll be listening to the composer conduct the Vienna Philharmonic which is also available on YouTube for those without a recording:




Aram Kchachaturian/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go for this (in the original, more cogent version)


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will try this version


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I have this one, so it will be my choice


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I have no recordings of this Symphony in my collection so will try something via Spotify when the opportunity arises.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This one for me as well.



Mika said:


> View attachment 101798
> 
> I have this one, so it will be my choice


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

YouTube has several performances. The one that seemed to have the best sound is by Neeme Jarvi and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. I made a playlist that includes all four movements:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0uwWr_EcxnIy-XJHxzK9IdZcRaQ7nZCU

This is the one that Orfeo posted about earlier.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Orfeo said:


> I'll go for this (in the original, more cogent version)


This is the best performance of this work IMHO. Järvi and the RSNO did an amazing job in this epic symphony, a strong favorite of mine.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

A favorite of mine, I'm listening a lot to this symphony in the past few months. I'll have this for now (on Spotify):


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am going with this one later.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For people listening online, there are some notes on this symphony on Wiki:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._2_(Khachaturian)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll give this a listen when the opportunity arises - probably tomorrow.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I ended up listening to the composer conducting the Vienna PO on this double decca release.
I enjoyed it more than the third symphony, one I will try again - in fact the two disc set is tempting me.

View attachment 101827


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Going with the Armenian Philharmonic and Tjeknavorian. I had the pleasure of hearing this orchestra and conductor perform this at Carnegie Hall several years ago with a very enthusiastic mostly-Armenian audience. It is still one of my favorite concert memories.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry to see for realdealblues so few participants this week.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I should really have posted! Listened to the Jarvi performance and was impressed. There are a lot of very striking parts of this symphony, and I'll certainly be listening again.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Listened to this a day late this week. I can echo the comment by Ken that there are some striking parts to this but I feel there is not enough to hold my attention over what is quite a long work. Perhaps not for me overall
But that is the beauty of listening each week to the chosen work, it lets me broaden my listening horizons


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

I have two recordings in my collection, one by Stokowski and this one, which is the best, imo, even though the sound is distorted in places.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

This work - very much a stereotypical "war symphony" - is a real favorite of mine. Maybe not a "great" work and rather over-the-top at times, but it is certainly a stirring and exhilarating work to me. The first movement, with its gripping, clangorous opening contains some of Khachaturian's most Shostakovichian writing. The second movement is earthy and folksy, the third is a poignant lament, and the finale is triumphant with a great horn theme. The only recording I know is with the VPO under the composer himself - an intensely committed account, if with rather dated sound. I should definitely check out some of the more recent recordings of this work.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

KenOC said:


> YouTube has several performances. The one that seemed to have the best sound is by Neeme Jarvi and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. I made a playlist that includes all four movements:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0uwWr_EcxnIy-XJHxzK9IdZcRaQ7nZCU
> 
> This is the one that Orfeo posted about earlier.


Ditto. Arrived at the same performance in the same way - and enjoyed it.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and this week it's Armenian composer Aram Khachaturian's Second Symphony. I'm not real familiar with this one as I believe I've only heard it once or twice so I'm looking forward to giving it a listen.
> 
> I'll be listening to the composer conduct the Vienna Philharmonic which is also available on YouTube for those without a recording:
> 
> ...


I listened to the composer's version with VPO this weekend. Have to give the Jarvi a glimpse at some point as well.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I missed this by a couple days, but I really like this symphony. I will agree with others here in that I prefer Khachaturian's own recording with Vienna. Very underrated symphony.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

kyjo said:


> This work - very much a stereotypical "war symphony" - is a real favorite of mine. Maybe not a "great" work and rather over-the-top at times, but it is certainly a stirring and exhilarating work to me. The first movement, with its gripping, clangorous opening contains some of Khachaturian's most Shostakovichian writing. The second movement is earthy and folksy, the third is a poignant lament, and the finale is triumphant with a great horn theme. The only recording I know is with the VPO under the composer himself - an intensely committed account, if with rather dated sound. I should definitely check out some of the more recent recordings of this work.


A stirring symphony from the very beginning to the end without any doubt. The sound quality in Järvi's rendition is an important plus.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Sorry to see for realdealblues so few participants this week.


That's ok, I'm happy for the participation and all those who came back and posted their thoughts on this work. Love it, Like it, or Dislike it...the whole point is to listen and decide for yourself. I very much enjoyed it. :tiphat:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

It seems that whenever I'm away for a weekend, the Saturday Symphony is a real scorcher. Can't believe I haven't been around for this superb work - one of my very favourite symphonies in the repetoire.
I have just two commercial recordings on CD in my collection; the Jarvi / RSO on Chandos, and the more recent Beerman / R-S-P on CPO, of which the former is _by far and away_ the best. I used to have the Tjeknavorian / APO (ASV) and the Yablonsky / RussianPO (Naxos) recordings, but was so disappointed by both that I moved them on. I think that's what comes of being completely spoiled by the Jarvi recording - it really does have everything. You can read my review of the Naxos recording on Talk Classical here:
Khachaturian Symphony No.2 (new recording)

Khachaturian's 3 symphonies deserve to be more widely known, and indeed be held in higher esteem - especially nos.1 and 2. I appreciate that the 3rd is a bit of a madhouse, but the first and second are excellent works.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> That's ok, I'm happy for the participation and all those who came back and posted their thoughts on this work. Love it, Like it, or Dislike it...the whole point is to listen and decide for yourself. I very much enjoyed it. :tiphat:


This was the first time I had heard this work and enjoyed it quite a bit, though I thought it was a trifle long. I may pick up the CD when funds allow. Thanks again RDB for hosting Saturday Symphony which has expanded my classical listening a lot.


----------

